

No Google+, No Single Sign-on? - gtirloni

Just noticed if you try to delete your Google+ content, it says, among other things:<p>- You won&#x27;t be able to use the &quot;Sign in with Google&quot; button to log in to third-party apps.
======
27182818284
It is all pretty unified at this point, yes. I guess I hadn't fully realized
that, but that doesn't surprise me at all.

